# Finally got off my treestand and registered in MI



## Ravinmad (Nov 4, 2009)

hey all,

Been a lurker for some time and finally got off my duff and did the right thing and registered. Just getting back into the sling of things and are attempting to get back into the saddle and up to speed. Autumn Hunters were the rage when I was shooting lots and lots and my PSE Mach Flight 4 was quite the bow in its day. Anyways, we've picked up the string and sticks again, only this time its me and my 3 eldest boys to start with whom all have gotten bows in the past month or so by various means. With all that said thanks for having me along for the ride. Next year this time I hope to be tossing either aluminum or Carbon sticks at deer here in Michigan.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

bout time to see more michigandars here salute!


----------



## Ravinmad (Nov 4, 2009)

*HEy*

I work in Midland, on Saginaw Rd.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

sag road is a loooong road !


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Doug. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Ravinmad (Nov 4, 2009)

*:d*

Thanks for the welcome, and as to Saginaw Road being long is true, thou US10 business route is close to my office


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*nice*

very good choice, not only did you get yourself into bow hunting but you brought your 3 sons in as well. great job


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to Archerytalk from just south of you and good luck!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

